# Free Today & Tomorrow 9/24 & 9/25: Turning Idolater at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
FREE Today & Tomorrow September 24th & 25th at Amazon*



*by Edward C. Patterson*
[size=12pt]*Kindleboard Book Profile for Turning Idolater*



*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.*

*Contents

Part I: High Time to Get to Sea

Chapter One: The Tools of the Trade
Chapter Two: Manluv.org
Chapter Three: Tdye
Chapter Four: Coffee Ceremonial
Chapter Five: The Agent
Chapter Six: Confidence
Chapter Seven: "Old Times till nearly Morning"
Chapter Eight: In the Shadow of the El
Chapter Nine: Safe Harbor
Chapter Ten: Flight from Avenue A
Chapter Eleven: On Assurity
Chapter Twelve: Brave Old Worlds
Chapter Thirteen: The Spinner
Chapter Fourteen: Pas de Quatre
Chapter Fifteen: Perfect Binding
Chapter Sixteen: The Bantam
Chapter Seventeen: Detective Kusslow

Part II: In the Hammocks

Chapter One: Old Charlotte
Chapter Two: Quartets
Chapter Three: Green Shorts
Chapter Four: Mr. Townsend Goes to Town
Chapter Five: Off-Stage Drama
Chapter Six: On-Stage Drama
Chapter Seven: The Gauntlet
Chapter Seven: "Bright Darkness"

Part III: In Pursuit of the Red Tide

Chapter One: Autumnal Thoughts
Chapter Two: The Secrets of the Book
Chapter Three: Cleopatra's Needle
Chapter Four: Dark Brightness
Chapter Five: Downtown
Chapter Six: Uptown
Chapter Seven: Crosstown
Chapter Eight: Life-Buoy*​
Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Turning Idolater

"Turning Idolater is a wonderful interweaving of Melville and Patterson. And just when you think that Patterson left Melville somewhere moored at a dry dock, he brings him right back, and pulls you along into his roiling sea of words." - Irma Fritz

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind!" - Esmerelda Luv

"The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read!" - Sybil at Rainbow Reviews

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austin novel." - Todd Fonseca, review at TMBOA.com

"Edward Patterson has created a cast of uniquely engaging characters, each one, on a quest to further improve and enhance their lives." - Timothy Mulder

"The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book!" - Lila Pinord

"The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words." - L. C. Evans

"Edward Patterson has a great knack of portraying emotion in the scene and characters. As a writer I feel I've been taught a lesson by reading this book. I found myself rereading passages in order to grasp his technique." Jenna Anderseon
==========================================================
And you wonder why it's my favorite.

Words can transport you, or so is the main theme of my novel Turning Idolater. When the protagonist gives a copy of Moby Dick to his mother and she doesn't understand the opening paragraph, he says:

"Never mind the meaning. Listen to the rhythm of the words -- the lilt. I live there, between the lilt and the sunlight."

This novel is inspired by the sunlight of a precious soul, who stumbles through a world both seedy and literate - a New York world - a Provincetown world. The world of Melville and O'Neill, of porn Nazis and serial murderers. I use the tag line - "Whaling and life is a bloody business," but in the end, the human spirit, tarnished, but lustrous, triumphs to live, between the lilt and the sunlgiht.

I invite you to partake of my novel Turning Idolater - Kindle. Bargain priced at $ .99, available also at Smashwords and mobipocket.

Edward C. Patterson
Dancaster Creative
www.dancaster.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the KB link:



Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Ann

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater has been Amazon discounted to $3.19.

Ed Patterson


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr. Patterson's book continue to recieve the most amazing reviews. I can't wait to read them all!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't read Turning Idolater yet, but I just finished The Jade Owl and it was wonderful. I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thansk you LC Evans. I'm glad you enjoyed The Jade Owl.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Again, thank you for becoming one of my readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes yesterday. Greatly appreciated.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is an article on Turning Idolater which you might find interesting:

*A Fish Out of Water - No Pun Intended 
By Edward C. Patterson  *

Smashing two ideas together inspires imagination squared.

I recently had an e-mail from a reader who asked where I get my inspiration for my stories, especially Turning Idolater, which seemed unique to her - genre defying and yet satisfying genre need. In Turning Idolater, I literally take the protagonist, a young internet stripper who is yearning for something indescribable, and beach him in a world that makes him squeamish. The sleaze of the porn world smashed into the preciousness of the literary world creates a tsunami for all the characters. That the two main characters are as noble as Ishmael and Queequeg, taken from Moby Dick, grounds Turning Idolater in a genreless world, despite the echoes of gay-themed and whodunit. Is it a murder mystery? Is it slice of life? Is it a gay romance? Is it a romance, period? Yes. Like tofu in a pot, this novel is meant to appeal to every imagination it infects. A fish out of water in every genre in which it swims.

However, this doesn't answer the prime question. Where do I get my inspiration? Well, here's a state secret. I imagine a story that interests me, perhaps topically; perhaps it's the character development possibilities. I think on that story and its possibilities and then I lay it out in a plank - simple and direct; an anchor for my writing. It stays with me for a long time - years perhaps. THEN, and this is the Patterson family recipe, I add an element diametrically oppose to the simple line; a kettle of fish out of water. Thus, a study of gay activist meetings becomes a satirical comedy on human frailty (Cutting the Cheese). A love story teaming with deceit becomes a super-charged ghost story (Bobby's Trace). A simple coming out tale becomes a contemporary poster for prejudice (No Irish Need Apply). A memoir of the gay experience in the military in 1967 becomes a marathon run by a fat man (Surviving an American Gulag). A simple porn boy meets snob man romance becomes a high-powered murder mystery (Turning Idolater). A quest story becomes a Dickensian epic (The Jade Owl). A sedate exposition of a Chinese official's life in the twelfth century becomes an historic epic (The Academician and Swan Cloud - the two parts of Southern Swallow). What happens when you tell a prosaic military tale set in Germany during the 60's and smash it up again the Brothers Grimm? You get The Road to Grafenwoehr. Mix time travel and alternative worlds with the history of the Cherokee nation and you get Belmundus. How about gay discrimination in the workplace mixed with a cocktail of the biblical triad - Jonathan, David and Saul. That would be Green Folly. And it goes on and on in my works.
Take a fish out of water and let it swim in snow and everyone will want to know whether the snow is cold enough to preserve the fish, or the fish large enough to swallow the snow. Nothing is ever too simple to be riveting or too complex to repel.
Happy reading, dear readers.
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an article I wrote regarding Turning Idolater and the art of Mystery writing. Enjoy

*Turning Idolater http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWZ92Q *

*The Mystery of Authoring a Mystery - Whodunit and Turning Idokater 
By Edward C. Patterson  *

I like to engage the reader by putting clues right under their noses, and then write around them so they miss them completely.

Since my novel Turning Idolater showed up on Amazon.com, I have had readers ask me whether it is more difficult to write a whodunit mystery or a run of the mill novel. My answer to that is easy. If the novel is run of the mill, it's a cinch to write. I don't believe I can write such novels. A mystery like Turning Idolater or the forthcoming The Jade Owl (which fits better into the fantasy genre) requires forethought that is more logical. I like to engage the reader by putting clues right under their noses, and then write around them so they miss them completely. (The clues, not their noses). This misdirection is fun for a writer and comes easily to me, but I must admit, to make it all work - to make it so that the reader is completely taken off guard, both mentally and emotionally at the end, takes sleight of hand. I love it when a reader tells me they re-read Bobby's Trace to track the clues they missed on the first read.

Turning Idolater is an unusual mystery. The underlying glue is that nineteenth century classic, Moby Dick. The sea gushes through the work. The problem with Melville, however, is that his work is ponderous, while his themes transcend the page with simple truths. Therefore, I attempted (and hopefully succeeded) in extracting the themes, overlaying them with a Dickensian story set in modern times - a May-December gay romance between an inspired writer and a precocious Internet stripper. I have looked deep into my own experiences as a gay man and placed emphasis on the ripening relationship between these two men and the perils that befall them, much like the crew of the Pequod captained by an obsessive old thumper determined to destroy the swimming eye of God. Now, that would be a tall tale to write, except it is a murder mystery. The difficulty in any work is not its genre, but the development of the characters. In Turning Idolater's case, we have four contrapuntal forces - a symphony of souls and, like any opus in sonata allegro form, these elements struggle to resolve on an engaging canvas - in this case, New York City and Provincetown on Cape Cod. The mystery of Turning Idolater is that it is a mystery at all. My characters stood by my hand as I sailed this vessel over rough seas - through shoal water and down sewers. While the characters try to resolve their issues, I am resolving the dichotomy of Melville and Dickens, of Pip and Ishmael, of Whales and sea gulls. Yet at the heart of it, lies not a tricky, surprising whodunit (that's engaging), but the sweet story of a young man at sea with himself and his hopes. The resolution of his inner turmoil is inherent. He must strike the compromise, or in Melville's words, turn idolater to find his way back to shore. Whodunit. That's easy. I did. Guilty as charged.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, what a nice response for this special Spring offer.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater review from Rainbow Reviews by Sibil 


"Turning Idolator is filled with excitement, strippers, murders, books, romance ~ what more can we ask for? 

All the characters have their own quirks which not only make them extremely interesting but also very lovable. Philip, who has been wronged, ends up in the porn industry trying to make a living by taking his clothes off. Then he meets Tdye, a well known author at the peak of his fame. And what happens? Well, as they say, sparks fly here! 

There is so much emotion in these pages, it made me laugh, made me sniff and at some points take short walks around my desk. Look out for the 'Moby Dick' quotes and the hidden meanings. There are fishy things going on here and you don't want to miss them. 

This is a book that pulls you in ~ Patterson's story is a catchy one and as the author says 'life can be a bloody thing' but ohhh, so good. The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read! A roller coaster of emotions fills this story and the end will make you Weeep! 

By Sybil - Rainbow Reviews


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Some Turning Idolater flavor - the opening to Part II - In the Hammocks

"The line of sea and sky was broken by the crest of land that he could see when he pushed to the surface, his blowhole seeking the crisp ocean air. He winked at his mate as she swam just beneath him. He would be lashing through the waves toward the sky soon — a playful game for those small craft he spied nearby. He knew that on the prow the humans would wave to him and applaud. He kept his deep blue eye square along the rippling waters. He saw the distant tower that had been his key when in these waters. It pricked the cloudless sky like coral, only in the world of air and sails.
Blow it high so they could see him — a marker of the deep. Laughter churning to the reef. They were still distant, too far to lavish their praise. Still the spout would draw them nigh. It always had. Down through the layers of blacked blue, he felt the warmth of this sunless world, where the krill swam heedless into his maw. His mate turned about and over, her flippers stroking the waters, causing the current to feed them more — to stream the microcosm into their leviathan bulk. It was ever so offshore and in season that he and his mate should cleave the chalice of the sea and then break the cup’s edge into sunlight. 

He saw the prow nearing. It was time for a display of mastery — mastery of the deep. These small humans once thought they ruled the waves, but he knew better. He sang to his mate, and she answered the call. Together they broke the surface as surely as the land broke the line of sea and sky. The spout shot skyward — marker to mastery, barely missing the gulls that circled above the krill, singing a chorus in the spume as these two rang forth in a duet under heaven’s radiant light."

etc.etc.etc.  a la Moby Dick, a la Provincetown.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

. . . and yes, the above snippet are a pair of whales in POV, about to pass perspective on to a mother gull.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank youeveryone for the great reception and the sales surge.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi edwpat,
I ordered your book and have just started to read it. So far so good. Now here's the funny part...I bought it twice! Once for a penny and again for .99! I may have to read it twice. Good luck on your sales. I will leave a rating on your book when I am done reading it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you MA Green. Let me know if the Penny read is better than the Ninety-nine cent read. lol. Please enjoy it (both of them) and I will not fail you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been asked about the title TURNING IDOLATER, and I admit it is an unusual title. However, it taps into the main theme of the work and is taken directly from Herman Melville's _*Moby Dick*_, a key icon in the novel:

_*"Upon waking the next morning about daylight, I found Queequeg's arm thrown over me in the most loving and affectionate manner. You had almost thought I had been his wife. Now, Queequeg is my fellow man. And what do I wish that this Queequeg would do to me? Why, unite with me in my particular Presbyterian form of worship. Consequently, I must unite with him in his; ergo, I must turn idolater."*_

It is a fragrant way of saying "Making Compromises," which cuts to the heart of the matter.

Edward C. Patterson
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWZ92Q


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a link to a review on Turning Idolater at Rainbow Reviews:

http://rainbow-reviews.com/?p=824

Enjoy

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fun fact:

Turning Idolater is dedicated to my Editor, Peg DeRonde. When she began her labors of love, she said: "I don't know about that risue first scene. Not sure I'll be able to edit it. But I hang in for a while." When she fiished the last page, she said: "Ed, this is you best and by far my favorite of your works," Thus, I dedicated it to her, and prepared a special hard cover version for presentation.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also, for the record and for historical reference, the bookstore in Turning Idolater is modeled after Mendoza's Book Stire, which was the oldest book store In BYC and was bulldozed in 1980, alas. When I first started working in New York, as $60 a week, I saved my sheckels  and would go to Mendozas and be devoured by the stacks. In fact, I bought my first complete ickens there, a 3rd edition commenorative set from 1890, gold gilt edging and carried them home to brooklyn in four stages, tied up in bakery thread on the NYC subway. (The books were tied in the thread, not me). That was in 1965, orty four years ago, and not alas, they are in storage out in in PA, but some day I'll lear of a shelf and make them call to me , as Mendoza's called for me to resurrect it in Turning Idolater.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater takes place in 2 venues - New York City (nd brooklyn) and Provincetown, MA, both places I am well acquianted with, being a native New Yorker and a Gay East Coaster (and Provincetonw is the Gay Mecca of the East coast). I selected these two to continue the contrast that overlays the work' structure - a May-December romance - an sleazy and highbrow comingling - and a whodunit and romance genre entwination (now there's a word you won;t find in your Funk and Wagnall). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater trivia:

The fictional porn site in Turning Idolater - manluv.org - has been officially registered to the author to prevent copyright issues. If you go to that site, you will be redirected to Dancaster Creative, Ed Patterson's website. The original site was called manlove.com, but at the time of the draft, that site belonged to . . . a christian evangelist group. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ed, 
Happy Easter. I just finished your book last night and I wanted to let you know I loved it. I will be leaving you a glowing review later today, but right now I must go cook a ham! 
Thanks for entertaining me!
Mary Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mary Ann:

Thank you very much. I'm happy you enjoyed Turning Idolater, and thank you for the Easter greeting. I hope the ham was perfect. I will be looking forward to that review . . . in fact, I'll pop up to Amazon right now to see if it registered yet. 

Thank you,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow mary Ann, and I just noticed that I have an extra star on my sign on. Moving up.

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater began as a three act play in 1999 (unproduced), and was devoid of its murder mystery elements. In fact, the first Act at Maluv.org had the stage divided into cubicles with the strippers doing their thing. The Internet Chat came from off stage over the mikes. It was effective, but translated poorly into the novel format, as did the Second act flash back to Germany. When I look back at the earlier work, I'm so glad I was able to capture the spirit of it and leave behind most of the flash in the pan scenics. The murder mystery elements came from an earlier short story that had some similar themes. The two were meant to be married when I penned the 2nd revision of the novel in 2005. Unlike many of my novels, Turning Idolater's title has remained intact from the beginning.

Just a note of background. I hope you all enjoy or find this background material interesting, because I will include such material on future posts to my other ten published books here and the ten that are in progress. I also intend to periodically run disount sales on each, even though my normal Kindle pricing is an inexpesive $3.99, but readers are more important to me than royaltes.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny where writers get their experience. I have spent the last five years in hospital waiting rooms with my mother, who has since passed. So when it came to the short hospital scenes in Turning Idolater, I had some trepidation - lots of experience, but difficulty trying to relive those long and painful hours. Perhaps that's why they are so short.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The flash back to Germany in the 60's at O'Darby Kaserne in Fuerth near Nuernburg (Nuremburg) is a bit of back story that comes from my own experience when I was sent on TDY (Temporary Duty) in 1967 to Projectionists school. I remember clearly the trolley ride in the snow and it has never left me. Like all the moments in my life that linger for decades, they all wind up in some novel somewhere.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sale is almost ended. At $ .99 until Friday (end of day) 4/17/09.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*$ .99 only 2 days left - Edward C. Patterson's Mystery - Turning Idolater  *

Yours truly,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only 1 day left to this $ .99 price and then its back to $ 3.99.

Thanks all for the great response.

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Today is the Last Day of the $ .99 prince for Turning Idolater.*

I want to that the many readers who have purchased this, my favorite child. I will not fail you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Ed, congratulations on your Kindle success.  A toast to the readers!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I also raise a glass to readers and the wonderful members of Kindleboards. Thanks for your sentiments.

Ed Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Edward, is it true that you are going to be on Bobby Ozuna's radio show this Wednesday evening?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ys Yale, I am. Here's the annuncement:

I'm happy to announce that I will be interviewed as the guest author on Bobby Ozuna's Internet Radio Show the Soul of Humanity THIS Wednesday night @ 7PM CST: 4/22/2009

Please join the thousands of listeners at 
The Soul of Humanity, on the Artist First Radio Network:
http://artistfirst.com/bobbyozuna.htm 
and also visit Bobby's Ozuna's blog, where I will be featured for Q & A. 
http://inotauthor.blogspot.com

Thank you
Edward C. Patterson
http://www.dancaster.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am gad that so many Kindleboarders have expressed an interest in *Turning idolater*.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Moby Dick * is not the only lierary reference drifting throughout *Turning Idolater*. O'Neill's *Desire Under the Elms * plays a prominent part in the events. "Perdy."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The auhor's favorite book. Will it be yours?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

edwpat said:


> The original site was called manlove.com, but at the time of the draft, that site belonged to . . . a christian evangelist group.


 

:::wonders if they were clueless about the implication:::
[hopes so]
LOL


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thumper:

I wound up registering maluv.org, with the lehp of my good and noble friend Jeff Hepple, so there would be no future surprises of a legal nature.

BTW, I ecieved a 5-sar review yesterday on Amazon

Recieved a nice 5-star review for Turning Idolater, which I urge all to read. But it ended thus:

"Turning Idolater is not for the faint of heart, but if you think you have what it takes, then step into these pages. In this reviewer's opinion; Mr. Patterson's best work to date. "

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"Turning Idolater is not for the faint of heart, but if you think you have what it takes, then step into these pages. In this reviewer's opinion; Mr. Patterson's best work to date." - Timothy Mulder

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And NOW Back on sales for $ .99.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, AFTER I pay three whole bucks for it! 

I did enjoy it, very much. I was especially glad to see that


Spoiler



Philip's mom basically manned up and laid the smackdown on his father...


 And I closed my Kindle Cover thinking that


Spoiler



he's going to have a really wonderful life with Tee...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thumper:

Sorry about that, but I'm glad you enjoyed it. Because you missed the sale, feel free to choose any one of my books for free. I'll send it to you in Kindle format. My website is www.dancaster.com  and my email address [email protected]

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just yanking yer chain. It was well worth what I paid and opened up a new genre to me. (For me?)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The offer still stands.

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Before the *Kindle DX* we had things like Cardoza's Bookstore in *Turning Idolater * - a _homage_ to Mendoza's Bookstore (now gone) which was the oldest Bookstore in New York. Since *Turning Idolater * is about books and murder and romance and high society and sleaze, here's a snippet as our hero enters Cardoza's Book Store:

"Philip was mesmerized by the galaxy of fine reading that surrounded him like a mite in a snuffbox. His head slowly bobbed from left to right as he spied golden and tattered bindings heralding names he knew and more that he hadn't - Tolstoy, Maupassant, Eliot, Trollope and Dickens. As he concluded this simple but grand peregrination through the stacks, he was suddenly overwhelmed by a thought. If he lived three lifetimes, he might be able to perhaps read the bottom shelf, and understand just a fraction of that. It left him with a deep sense of loss. How could he feel loss at something he didn't possess? Still, the very magic of the stacks made him glad at the same time. It was the stuff of madness.

The center aisle opened into a wider area - a room with wall shelving, four more stalls and three large, overstuffed chairs that beckoned for an


Spoiler



ass


 and a glass and an wide-opened tome. The windows were clear here and showcased an old tenement courtyard, the kind architects called the central 'I.' It was overgrown with sumac and ivy, but afforded a brighter light than in the front of the establishment."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I overslept by almost two hours today, making my whole day a hectic flurry of catch-up and rescheduling. It's all your fault, Ed. I was up past 4 a.m. because I just HAD to finish this book.

That business about "not for the faint of heart", though... I don't think anyone should let that frighten them away! For anyone still on the fence about this book: There's _minimal_ explicit violence/gruesomeness, and _no _explicit sex, of whatever kind. Granted, if just reading about gay relationships makes someone queasy, then this isn't for them.... but they'd know that within the first two pages, and could stop there.

I did have to look up a bunch of words, though.... ones that were not in any conventional dictionary.  A couple of them I then almost wished I hadn't looked up. 

As in your other books, these characters are so _real_. Is there a sequel planned for this one?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan:

Thank you. I'm so glad you liked this work. I hadn;t planned on a sequel, but I guess, if you think abou it, there could be one. This is my favorite child - this book about how books effc our lives and change us or help us change ourselves. I think Philip sums it up when he sas the mening of the words didn't matter to him, it ws the sound that enchanted him. 

Again, Susan, thank you, and I'm glad I didn;t disappoint.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In case you go down that road:


Spoiler



There has been a lot of work done in recent years regarding recovery of spinal cord function, and restoration of nerve function. Without resorting to any sort of questionable "flaky" healing methods, there have been recoveries (full or partial) that twenty years ago were seen as impossible, though the mechanisms are not fully understood yet. It's a fascinating field for research.



No, you certainly didn't disappoint. When I joined KB it was right around the time when you were in full "salesman" mode, and I understand that that turned off some people. But since I came in not knowing anyone here, and completely unaware of the issues regarding excessive author marketing, I ignored all that and just downloaded samples of everything that seemed interesting. Later I went back and read earlier posts -- and yeah, no offense intended but I have to agree that you went a little overboard for a while with the marketing -- but it doesn't change the fact that you're _a good storyteller_. And that's what counts, isn't it? Those who were permanently turned off by the temporary (over)marketing... it's their loss.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Susan

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater is a whodunit and I'm thinking of having an easter egg hunt with readers for clues.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got a 4-star review from Lila Pinord on Turning Idolater. This review is not on Amazon yet (will be shortly). Let me share.

"*Never a Dull Moment!*

*Mr. Patterson defines his characters so well, we feel we know them personally. Phillip Flaxen was the Golden Boy of his job as an Internet Stripper who made dates on the side. This job barely kept him in lunch money and he was lucky to eat once a day! Then he meets a fascinating older man who truly loves him and he helps change Phillip's lifestyle. He acquires a decent job that pays better and he loves working with rare books. His ex-roommate, his friend "Sprakie" who took him in during the worst time of his life is quite the character too. His favorite phrase, "Jesus Marie", is enough to drive his friends up the wall. The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book! Good job, Mr. Patterson. Herman Melville and Charles Dickens would be proud.

Review by Lila Pinord"*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Ed -

Wow, that review by Lila is great!!!!!

It's amazing how some reviews tell just enough to generate interest. Think hers is this kind of case because now I really want to read this book.

[adds to TBR pile now over head]
[shudders]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Wendy, you are the first sale of the month.  

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all - responses for June were wonderful.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

This book looks interesting.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It's a really good book. I finished it a few days ago and wrote the following five star review on Amazon:

Unforgettable Characters

Edward Patterson has skillfully written a love story that's also a clever murder mystery. Philip Flaxen's intolerant father throws him out of the house when he discovers Philip is gay. The Flaxen One has a lot of growing up to do and nowhere to go. He turns up at the home of an acquaintance, Sprakie, who lets him move in and gets him a job stripping on the Internet. Philip discovers a love for reading after a client gives him a rare first edition of Moby Dick. In the beginning Philip's sweetness and youth make him seem so vulnerable you think he's going to get himself into horrible trouble. But Philip has intelligence and a strength of character that don't let him down when it comes time to choose what he really wants out of life. The murder mystery is so subtly woven into the story, that at first I didn't realize this was more than a beautiful love story. But clues gradually come to light and by the time Mr. Patterson brings in the murder of one of Philip's friends--from the point of view of the victim--the tension rises quickly to a satisfying conclusion.

The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's nothing like waking up in the morning and finding a -star review for my favorite child. Thank you Linda. BTW, I finished my next novel on Friday *Look Away Silence*, which should be available in a few weeks after the final proofing crunch. It is a 3 hankie read (ad a 10 hankie write) and deals with my experiences in AIDS volunteer services.

Again thanks for the review and the vote of confidence.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Ed, I can tell from reading Turning Idolater it's your favorite. It's written from the heart.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Linda:

I always write with my heart, but Turning Idolater surprised even me . . . because when my characters took over they managed the story, which is unpredictable and true to their spirit. I mean, I always try to do better with every book that I write and I fear I set the bar too high here and have a mighty vault to top it. This sounds like self-puffing, but it's not. It's a proud parent showing the photos to the world.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, Turning Idolater is my one pure whodunit mystery work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed.......
Why do I read these reviews?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a great deal of discussion on this board about the value of reviews. Frankly, when I receive a review, I pin it on my heart and hold it closer than any other reward my writing yields me. So why do you read these reviews, dear Carol? You are reading the bulletin board of my heart, the poster to my soul.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, what a spike of new readers for Turning Idolater. I am happy because this is my favortie among my books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My day is made when a reader sends me feedback and tells me that Turning Idolater has casued them to give Moby Dick another chance. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Set in New York City, Turning Idolater also explores summer culture at Provincetown, Ma. Come walked the guntlet and join the T-Dance.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a scene in Turning Idolater that depicts drowning, which the author bases on his own near-death drowning experience.

Edwad C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Many readers tell me they love the Provincetown scenes - rom the whalewatch to the perfomance of Desire Under the Elms to walking the gamut.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

E veryone who knows me knows that this is my favorite book. Maybe because it is so unlikely and in my humble opinion, works its disperate elements into a satisfactory blend. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it when a Turning Idolater reader tells me that the book turned them on to Moby Dick.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought I'd provide a snippet from Turning Idolater this morning. Here it is:

"The line of sea and sky was broken by the crest of land that he could see when he pushed to the surface, his blowhole seeking the crisp ocean air. He winked at his mate as she swam just beneath him. He would be lashing through the waves toward the sky soon - a playful game for those small craft he spied nearby. He knew that on the prow the humans would wave to him and applaud. He kept his deep blue eye square along the rippling waters. He saw the distant tower that had been his key when in these waters. It pricked the cloudless sky like coral, only in the world of air and sails.

Blow it high so they could see him - a marker of the deep. Laughter churning to the reef. They were still distant, too far to lavish their praise. Still the spout would draw them nigh. It always had. Down through the layers of blacked blue, he felt the warmth of this sunless world, where the krill swam heedless into his maw. His mate turned about and over, her flippers stroking the waters, causing the current to feed them more - to stream the microcosm into their leviathan bulk. It was ever so offshore and in season that he and his mate should cleave the chalice of the sea and then break the cup's edge into sunlight.

He saw the prow nearing. It was time for a display of mastery - mastery of the deep. These small humans once thought they ruled the waves, but he knew better. He sang to his mate, and she answered the call. Together they broke the surface as surely as the land broke the line of sea and sky. The spout shot skyward - marker to mastery, barely missing the gulls that circled above the krill, singing a chorus in the spume as these two rang forth in a duet under heaven's radiant light."

=============================
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater is about many things, but most of all it's about BOOKS. Here's a snippet which takes you (and the protagonist) into the oldest bookstore in New York City:

enjoy:

"Philip was mesmerized by the galaxy of fine reading that surrounded him like a mite in a snuffbox. His head slowly bobbed from left to right as he spied golden and tattered bindings heralding names he knew and more that he hadn't - Tolstoy, DeMauppasant, Eliot, Trollope and Dickens. As he concluded this simple but grand peregrination through the stacks, he was suddenly overwhelmed by a thought. If he lived three lifetimes, he might be able to perhaps read the bottom shelf, and understand just a fraction of that. It left him with a deep sense of loss. How could he feel loss at something he didn't possess? Still, the very magic of the stacks made him glad at the same time. It was the stuff of madness.

The center aisle opened into a wider area - a room with wall shelving, four more stalls and three large, overstuffed chairs that beckoned for an ass and a glass and an wide-opened tome. The windows were clear here and showcased an old tenement courtyard, the kind architects called the central 'I.' It was overgrown with sumac and ivy, but afforded a brighter light than in the front of the establishment.

The clerk shuffled to the corner of the room, where a closed door concluded a short flight of three wooden steps. As he placed his foot on the first step, the bell tinkled. He didn't stop, so Philip reached forward and grasped his shoulder.

"What is it?" the clerk asked.

"The bell rang."

"Did it now." Philip now realized why the clerk hadn't heard him enter. "Just now?"

"Just now."

"Well, that must be the boy about the Bradstreet's." He finished the short flight, pushed open the door, and then switched on a light. "You just go up now. The proprietor is upstairs, and if he's expecting you, it'll just save me the effort. I spend too much time up there as it is."

Philip slid past him into the dim light of the inner staircase. He heard the clerk shouting through the stacks, probably trying to accost the poor courier to stay.

The stairway was even more wretched than the bookstore. The stairs were broken and the banister shook under Philip's grasp. He was glad it was only one flight. On the landing, there were three doors, but only one shone light over the transom, so he proceeded to that one. He knocked.

"Come," came a voice. He knew the voice and did not hesitate.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A day late, but here's a snippet from *Turning Idolater * which gives me particular pride as it's based on my own drowning experience (well, near death, as I survived, obviously). It's night. The alley behind The Bantam bar is dark and . . .

Suddenly, he thought he heard something stirring in the dumpster. Rats? He zipped up and stared beyond it - at the door. He turned quickly toward the alley's end. He thought he saw someone coming. Door? Alley? Which way to go? The bar might now be the safest bet, but Max realized that the alley was clear. Too much drink made for fallible perceptions. He took a few faltering steps toward the street, but then sensed someone behind him.

He knew. Drunk or not, he knew that this was not a phantom. He could hear the breathing. Was it his own? If so, it was now a duet. Then, he heard a quick crack, like a whip exploding on horseflesh, but far off, somewhere out in the harbor. It gave him pause. Silence. His ears were muffled. The alley fizzled, and he felt faint. So he turned about to confirm what he already knew. As he pivoted, he felt a sharp pain in his chest. It wasn't a devastating pain. More like heartburn. Still, he shifted his hand to his shirt. Wet. Warm and wet. He glanced at his fingers. They were coated with tar - something gummy and black. No. Deep red. His shirt was covered with it. He began to tremble, because he knew.

When Max Gold realized that he was shot, he noted it calmly. Incredibly. More like an aside in an old drama, perhaps O'Neill's. He saw the man. He clearly saw the man and could name him, only words failed, as screams also failed. The ground swelled now and Max fell to one knee, gasping for the urine soaked air to keep him afloat. One moment more. It failed him. He struggled hard to keep his hold on life, but the red tar was pouring from his chest like a blanket of honey. His eyes shut, but his mind raced.

He was on his back now. He sensed the man closer - hovering, but there was not enough energy to open eyes and see that face again. Max felt a tug on his shoulders. He was moving, or being moved. Perhaps, someone was saving him. Perhaps some person surprised the man and was taking Max to the hospital, dragging him to safety. It was rough travel, scraping over the pavement, without a care for how many times the curb hit his head. The pain was less, now.

As he traveled over the gravel and what felt like wood, Max faded to dreams. He saw his mother and his aunt and his cousin and his second grade teacher and Bill Clinton and Tom Cruise and his last trick and . . . Then, suddenly, the ground disappeared. He was falling - falling forever, engulfed in fluid - like being born again in reverse, in wonderful healing brine. He plummeted, the sounds of the night muffled, consumed by the fluid. He saw a great shimmering light, rippling under his closed lids. Then, Max Gold forgot everything he had ever known and was thankful for it.

One less hypoglycemic child on this earth. One less wannabe actor on life's stage.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my *Turning Idolator * readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I gotta move this one up . . . . . it was actually the first title of yours that really caught my eye and I bought and it's some where way down my home page. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann:

Thank you. As you have read some of my other work, I can tell you this - this is my very best work - my magic in a bottle, and also my favorite child.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The title, _*Turning Idolater*_, comes from a line in Melville's Moby Dick, when Ishmeal realizes that the only way he would ever understand Queegqueg was to "turn idolater and tweak the nose of the totem."

Ed Patterson


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Ed, this book has piqued my interest. I will be downloading it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Angel_B. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed writing it. Feedback would be parreciated.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Among the inspirations for this book is Herman Melville's _Moby Dick _ - that's clear from blurb to opening paragraph. However, the work also come under the spell of Eugene O'Neill, and particularly his play _Desire Under the Elms_. "Purdy!"

Words can transport you, or so is the main theme of my novel Turning Idolater. When the protagonist gives a copy of Moby Dick to his mother and she doesn't understand the opening paragraph, he says:

"Never mind the meaning. Listen to the rhythm of the words - the lilt. I live there, between the lilt and the sunlight."

This novel is inspired by the sunlight of a precious soul, who stumbles through a world both seedy and literate - a New York world - a Provincetown world. The world of Melville and O'Neill, of porn Nazis and serial murderers. I use the tag line - "Whaling and life is a bloody business," but in the end, the human spirit, tarnished, but lustrous, triumphs to live, between the lilt and the sunlgiht.

I invite you to partake of my novel Turning Idolater - Kindle. Bargain priced at $ .99, available also at Smashwords and mobipocket.

Thank you
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

angel_b said:


> Ed, this book has piqued my interest. I will be downloading it tonight when I get home.


Same here, I will try to find some excerpts and download it when I get a chance.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Appreciate it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The cast of this novel include a novelist, a stripper, an agent, an actor, a detective, a porn nazi, a bookseller and a full time student. Shake 'em up and set them in New York and Provincetown, add three drops of Melville, one drop of O'Neill and a dash of Dickens and you wind up with something that you have never encountered before. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Merry Christmas from Philip Flaxen and Thomas Dye (TDye). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The perfect book for the first weeks of the new year.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here you go - mystery, love, murder, literature and coming of age - all in one nifty little tale.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of the favorite compliments for this book is when a read finishes it and tells me they might gie Melville's Moby Dick another try. I mean, so many people _hate_ that book. It's nice to know that at least the sprit has been smashed into my creative efforts.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a *Turning Idolater * snippet:

"Philip looked to sea, but over the rooftops of New York it was nothing more than a morning hint. He liked to come up to the roof and gaze at the sky and Brooklyn beyond. He had his cup of coffee. _Never touch the stuff_. He thought of that first encounter with Tee every time he sipped his morning brew, but now, with summer gone and autumn closing fast, the sadness had become a bittersweet memory. Philip stretched. He was dressed for work, unlike two nights ago on this rooftop, when Dennis and he were naked and fooled around - nothing but God and pigeons as witnesses. It was a cool place to romp, because Dennis' apartment was cramped and, even in this season, hot. Philip rarely got a good night's sleep here. Now, he watched the sunrise and felt the coffee heat in his hand. He would be late for work - he knew it, but it was to be expected. Still, he didn't hasten.

_Peace._ He felt more at peace now. Not because Dennis was a better fit than Thomas. Dennis was a physical match - hot passion that began and ended with climax - one slide down the hill, and then silence and snores. No companionable conversation through the night to the wee morning hours. No fine language or recitations on the sea. Dennis didn't even speak in equations. Perhaps he felt that Philip would be lost in anything academic. Little did he know. It was all sex, but it was good sex, so Philip stayed, paid his way and existed with this phallic roommate. Friends? Yes, in a way. Lovers? In a sexual sense, perhaps. Companions? As close as Pluto is to Mars. Still, there was peace and it was what it was. _O'Neill is O'Neill_, and all that."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"I am your Rachel!"

- Phillip Flaxen, _*Turning Idolater*_

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Edward - I've been reading through the descriptions of your books for the last few days trying to decide which one to read first.

I've picked Turning Idolater. It sounds like it has a bit of everything and I can't wait to dig into it.



Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna:

My favorite of my books, and also my editor's favorite - the work is dedicated to her, because it meant so much to her and I wanted to give something special.

Thank you.
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The character of Sprakie is based in part in a fun friend I knew in the 90's. He was the same source for the character Kelly Rodriguez in Cutting the Cheese.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm stunned by the buzz on Turning Idolater. Sales have spiked on this, my favorite child and I am thankful for it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is turning out to be my bestseller for February.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Ed P. - as you know I've finished Turning Idolater and posted a five star review on Amazon and Goodreads.

I really loved this story and characters. I mentioned in my review that I felt, as a writer, that I'd been given a lesson by reading this book.  You have a great ability to bring emotion to both a scene/setting and the characters in them. For example, Philip was atop a city building drinking coffee, watching the sun come up. He was reflective, a bit somber, looking back over his recent experiences. You beautifully wove in the rising of the sun, view of the city, and solitude of his location. The setting added to his emotion. His emotion and thoughts enhanced the setting.

So well done.

I will definitely be meshing scene and emotion more in my work.

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna:

I rally appreciate your comments (and the review) and want to thank you. I believe your public recognition of this, my favorite child, started this recent buzz and sales drive. _Turning Idolater _ is flying off the shelf. My editor, Peg of the Red Pencil, is so excited. When she first started her editing on the work, she told me that she didn't think she could do it. She's not a prude, but the opening chapter was a bit racy for her. I told her to stick with it. Long story short. When she finished, she declared it my best work and I . . . dedicated it to her.

Thanks again Jenna

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of New York City to a drifting young man is the spark of both the book and others, to whcih we brew this blend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of  Turning Idolater

"Turning Idolater is a wonderful interweaving of Melville and Patterson. And just when you think that Patterson left Melville somewhere moored at a dry dock, he brings him right back, and pulls you along into his roiling sea of words." - Irma Fritz

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind!" - Esmerelda Luv

"The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read!" - Sybil at Rainbow Reviews

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austin novel." - Todd Fonseca, review at TMBOA.com

"Edward Patterson has created a cast of uniquely engaging characters, each one, on a quest to further improve and enhance their lives." - Timothy Mulder

"The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book!" - Lila Pinord

"The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words." - L. C. Evans

"Edward Patterson has a great knack of portraying emotion in the scene and characters. As a writer I feel I've been taught a lesson by reading this book. I found myself rereading passages in order to grasp his technique." Jenna Anderseon

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel has really taken off since the first of the year and is creeping up in sales just behind No Irish need Apply.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In Turning Idolater I have a chapter where the whale, a sea gull, a cat and an old sheep dog get the Point of View. No kidding.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's update I'm adding the Table of Contents for Turning Idolater, and also adding it to the OP:

*Contents

Part I: High Time to Get to Sea

Chapter One: The Tools of the Trade
Chapter Two: Manluv.com
Chapter Three: Tdye
Chapter Four: Coffee Ceremonial
Chapter Five: The Agent
Chapter Six: Confidence
Chapter Seven: "Old Times till nearly Morning"
Chapter Eight: In the Shadow of the El
Chapter Nine: Safe Harbor
Chapter Ten: Flight from Avenue A
Chapter Eleven: On Assurity
Chapter Twelve: Brave Old Worlds
Chapter Thirteen: The Spinner
Chapter Fourteen: Pas de Quatre
Chapter Fifteen: Perfect Binding
Chapter Sixteen: The Bantam
Chapter Seventeen: Detective Kusslow

Part II: In the Hammocks

Chapter One: Old Charlotte
Chapter Two: Quartets
Chapter Three: Green Shorts
Chapter Four: Mr. Townsend Goes to Town
Chapter Five: Off-Stage Drama
Chapter Six: On-Stage Drama
Chapter Seven: The Gauntlet
Chapter Seven: "Bright Darkness"

Part III: In Pursuit of the Red Tide

Chapter One: Autumnal Thoughts
Chapter Two: The Secrets of the Book
Chapter Three: Cleopatra's Needle
Chapter Four: Dark Brightness
Chapter Five: Downtown
Chapter Six: Uptown
Chapter Seven: Crosstown
Chapter Eight: Life-Buoy*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Quick Take:
_*Turning Idolater*_
_Young man in the city lives from hand to mouth, but soon learns that he has a rare object that will change his fortunes. _

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What if you think that your most valuable asset must be displayed over a net Cam to an invisible audience and then find out that you have something far more valuable? What would you do at age eighteen? (Can we remember that far back)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cape Cod in the morning is a splendor to see. Feel the sun and the salt and the wink of the gulls. Sense the tide and feel the breakers and listen to the whale song. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a view of New York's Greenwich Village down Christopher Street from _Turning Idolater_:

The early spring chill clung to the evening soul of the East Village, much like a cold harbor waiting for its crew to ring the night bell and slurry out to sea. Never slumbering, the crisscrossed lanes and by-ways sang the song of the alive and the free, of the adrift and the wandering. These were the carols awake and acceptable, no map needed to understand the tidal pull; no liturgy wanted to keep us holy and safe from shoals. Here unfurled art and tangents, fostering fireworks and introspection in the same flare - a place in the sun at midnight, where no clock holds our course to the hour, the month or the year. Only the barkeeps and drag queens parry regulation, keeping such lore under lock and key - hymnals emblematic to sailors holding hands in their hammocks strung by night, never slumbering to the buzz-saw snoring liturgy held fast within the barkeep's ring.

Down Christopher Street, lovers strolled, hand in hand, fingers entwined - men with men - womyn with womyn; and here and there, the opposite sex found their Republican granted freedom and followed their gay sister's example. Drag queens ruled sidewalks like karaoke boxes. Sassy and fiery, they mustered the citizenry to the challenge. Leathermen and bears swaggered with pudding sweetness within the dark clubs and sweat pools. The accountant fell swiftly into his Shirley Temple watching gym-bunnies in jockstraps and not much more. Twinks hopped from corner to corner seeking quick fun and quick cash. The street teamed with strollers, dog walkers, cruisers, and general trash disguised as fine dessert. Being Nelly was fine. Being butch was grand. Everything pierced. Everything spiked. The vortex of the maelstrom and nothing sleeping. Sleeping was for the suburbs, not for Christopher Street.

While dance bars ruled the night, chance encounters called for coffee. The Imperial Coffee Mug was a fine place to exercise such protocols. Facing the street with a broad window where the java juiced could watch the strollers parade, passers-by could glimpse at the coffee mavens and their wares. Philip, Sprakie in tow, shuffled by the window and gazed inside. The place was packed - mostly young men to middling, but there were a few croakers hunched alone over their brew cups. Thomas Dye was one of them, to be sure. The question was . . .

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Tuesday: Edward C. Patterson - Turning Idolater

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater
260 pages

Young Philip Flaxen has been turned out by his father and has been taken in by a street hustler, who has taught him the ropes of survival on the tough New York City streets. Philip, however, has a touch of class, and is fascinated by Melville’s Moby Dick, an old copy which he received as payment from a trick. Philip meets an older man on-line, an author, who changes his life and means. Turning Idolater is the story of the great awakening of an otherwise lost soul on a backdrop of murder and old sea-faring tales seeped in compromise. It’s a journey from the seedy side through the needy side to a world of broken promises healed with hope.

Here's what reviewers reviewers say about Turning Idolater

"Turning Idolater is a wonderful interweaving of Melville and Patterson. And just when you think that Patterson left Melville somewhere moored at a dry dock, he brings him right back, and pulls you along into his roiling sea of words." - Irma Fritz

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind!" - Esmerelda Luv

"The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read!" - Sybil at Rainbow Reviews

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austin novel." - Todd Fonseca, review at TMBOA.com

"Edward Patterson has created a cast of uniquely engaging characters, each one, on a quest to further improve and enhance their lives." - Timothy Mulder

"The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book!" - Lila Pinord

"The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words." - L. C. Evans

"Edward Patterson has a great knack of portraying emotion in the scene and characters. As a writer I feel I've been taught a lesson by reading this book. I found myself rereading passages in order to grasp his technique." Jenna Anderseon

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's time for everyone to get to sea.

Call me Ismael
ecp


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received a new 5-star review on Amazon.com from Christa Polikinhorn:

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Idolater-ebook/product-reviews/B001FWZ92Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Thanks Christa
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An imagination is a wonderful thing to capture, especially when it is a young man who has few options, even scheming to find the cash for his next meal. However, destiny knows her own and Philip Flaxen is blessed by a rare physical gift to go with his spiritual one in this my favorite child of a novel. It was Melville's great wish that the world would be caught by his harpooner's gift. The world mostly ignored him until after his death. However, that harpoon has done its best work, and in Turning Idolater it spears young hearts and imaginations.

Eddward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Many reader's ask me how I came about to create a character like Sprakie. I know Sprakie. I dated him (and he dumped me).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come walk the gauntlet in Provincetown. Pizza never tasted sweeter.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Doing research for this book was particularly eyeopening.

And, every once in a while an author gets a review that literal send them to the moon. This happened to me tonight for _*Turning Idolater*_, with a 5-star review on Amazon that has a headline: *A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE * (the caps and bold are included). The review is by Michael Phelps - come take a look.

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Idolater-ebook/product-reviews/B001FWZ92Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVKQDXGTRETKJ

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This book is my star for the month of June 2010. Just flying off the shelf. This review may have had something to do with it:

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Idolater-ebook/product-reviews/B001FWZ92Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVKQDXGTRETKJ

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still doing the backstroke in the last review of _*Turning Idolater*_.

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Idolater-ebook/product-reviews/B001FWZ92Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVKQDXGTRETKJ

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got a wonderful five star review on Smashwords from Sharon Cathcart. Here's an excerpt:

"I was initially uncertain what to make of Turning Idolater. I'm a great admirer of Edward C. Patterson's work, but I just could not imagine how a book about a gay man who strips on the Internet, whilst obsessing over the language of Moby Dick, could somehow intertwine with information about the rare book trade and a murder mystery. Yet, in the end, that story turned out to be absolutely brilliant."

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what Turning Idolater got me - a fan (that's an ueber-reader):

"Now, I am a certified fan of Mr. Patterson and I will rush to buy his other books. I highly recommend this book to everyone. It is a good read, and one I could not put down until I read every sentence of every page from beginning to end.

Michael Phelps "

Read the whoile review at http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Idolater-ebook/product-reviews/B001FWZ92Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R37Y9Z6LI8NST


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fire by some great reviews, for the second month in a row, _*Turning Idolater *_ is my best selling book. _*WHOOT!*_

Edward C. Patterson
My editor, Peg of the Red Pencil, who holds the dedication for this novel is "over the moon" that its selling


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Young Philip Flaxen has been turned out by his father and has been taken in by a street hustler, who has taught him the ropes of survival on the tough New York City streets. Philip, however, has a touch of class, and is fascinated by Melville’s Moby Dick, an old copy which he received as payment from a trick. Philip meets an older man on-line, an author, who changes his life and means. Turning Idolater is the story of the great awakening of an otherwise lost soul on a backdrop of murder and old sea-faring tales seeped in compromise. It’s a journey from the seedy side through the needy side to a world of broken promises healed with hope.

It was Melville's great wish that the world would be caught by his harpooner's gift. The world mostly ignored him until after his death. However, that harpoon has done its best work, and in Turning Idolater it spears young hearts and imaginations.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An imagination is a wonderful thing to capture, especially when it is a young man who has few options, even scheming to find the cash for his next meal. However, destiny knows her own and Philip Flaxen is blessed by a rare physical gift to go with his spiritual one in this my favorite child of a novel.

_*Turning Idolater*_
260 pages - $ .79 on the kindle
Young Philip Flaxen has been turned out by his father and has been taken in by a street hustler, who has taught him the ropes of survival on the tough New York City streets. Philip, however, has a touch of class, and is fascinated by Melville's Moby Dick, an old copy which he received as payment from a trick. Philip meets an older man on-line, an author, who changes his life and means. Turning Idolater is the story of the great awakening of an otherwise lost soul on a backdrop of murder and old sea-faring tales seeped in compromise. It's a journey from the seedy side through the needy side to a world of broken promises healed with hope.

It was Melville's great wish that the world would be caught by his harpooner's gift. The world mostly ignored him until after his death. However, that harpoon has done its best work, and in Turning Idolater it spears young hearts and imaginations.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel has drawn such nice acclaim that I urge you to read the reviews and download a sample. This is the book to read this summer.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come walk the gauntlet at Provincetown


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater has been my best selling book four months in a row. Help keep the streak going. Read my favorite child today.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from the first part of Turning Idolater, the opening to Chapter Four:

The early spring chill clung to the evening soul of the East Village, much like a cold harbor waiting for its crew to ring the night bell and slurry out to sea. Never slumbering, the crisscrossed lanes and by-ways sang the song of the alive and the free, of the adrift and the wandering. These were the carols awake and acceptable, no map needed to understand the tidal pull; no liturgy wanted to keep us holy and safe from shoals. Here unfurled art and tangents, fostering fireworks and introspection in the same flare — a place in the sun at midnight, where no clock holds our course to the hour, the month or the year. Only the barkeeps and drag queens parry regulation, keeping such lore under lock and key — hymnals emblematic to sailors holding hands in their hammocks strung by night, never slumbering to the buzz-saw snoring liturgy held fast within the barkeep’s ring. 

Down Christopher Street, lovers strolled, hand in hand, fingers entwined — men with men — womyn with womyn; and here and there, the opposite sex found their Republican granted freedom and followed their gay sister’s example. Drag queens ruled sidewalks like karaoke boxes. Sassy and fiery, they mustered the citizenry to the challenge. Leathermen and bears swaggered with pudding sweetness within the dark clubs and sweat pools. The accountant fell swiftly into his Shirley Temple watching gym-bunnies in jockstraps and not much more. Twinks hopped from corner to corner seeking quick fun and quick cash. The street teamed with strollers, dog walkers, cruisers, and general trash disguised as fine dessert. Being Nelly was fine. Being butch was grand. Everything pierced. Everything spiked. The vortex of the maelstrom and nothing sleeping. Sleeping was for the suburbs, not for Christopher Street.

While dance bars ruled the night, chance encounters called for coffee. The Imperial Coffee Mug was a fine place to exercise such protocols. Facing the street with a broad window where the java juiced could watch the strollers parade, passers-by could glimpse at the coffee mavens and their wares. Philip, Sprakie in tow, shuffled by the window and gazed inside. The place was packed — mostly young men to middling, but there were a few croakers hunched alone over their brew cups. Thomas Dye was one of them, to be sure. The question was . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm back, thanks for stopping by while I was away!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This book has moved into my front runner work position.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished this yesterday. . . . .very very good story. . . . .I quite enjoyed it. . . . . .

Now, when do I get _The People's Treasure_?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am delighted that you enjoyed Turning Idolater, Ann. You made my day.   As for The People's Treasure, I'm on the last section for the fifth proof (on the TTS function), then its converstion time and POD file time (tomorrow) and then up it goes (with the appropriate wait for the Amazon crew to churn it through).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel is a challenge for me, because I need to write a better one each time I write a new one, and Turning Idolater is a high benchmark for me to top.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Read all about it! Young man acquires a book that changes his life and fortunes. Extra! Extra!



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is like nothing you ever read before and will leave you knowing why this novel is its author's favorite child:

_*TURNING IDOLATER*_ - a tale of the Internet age (260 pages)
"Turning Idolator is filled with excitement, strippers, murders, books, romance ~ what more can we ask for? Charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read! A roller coaster of emotions fills this story and the end will make you Weeep!" - Rainbow Reviews

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen "turns idolater" and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace", you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater". Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.

Something new and different in a world of cookie cutting formulas.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This work is creeping up on _*No Irish Need Apply*_, my best selling novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Book Profile for Turning Idolater*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I had fun writing the sequence when the whale observes mankind from Prvincetown harbor.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater was featured on Books on the Knob as a novel by a Veteran for Veteran's day. Sweet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

To the men who would go to sea in ships, and to those who would go in books alone, I say, come to my side and be my guide, because in the dark we scribe your soul in the candlelight on a reader's heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Has a book ever changed your view life? Let this one. Come, trun idolater and kiss the nose of the idol.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt _*Turning Idolater * _ from Chapter Seven, Flight from Avenue A

Belly filled with Belgian Waffles and head filled with Dutch options, Philip Flaxen wended his way back to Avenue A. He scarcely noted the route, new as it was - two transfers on the subway - at 59th Street and again at Times Square. His mind raced like a boat hitched to a harpoon on white water. He had regarded his life as freewheeling, at least since his expulsion from his father's table. Life was harsh at times, but Philip regarded choice as inevitable. Now that this notion was jumbled, he was puzzled.

As Philip absently jostled through Chelsea toward the East Village, past the hubble-bubble of the narrow streets and delivery trucks, he considered three things. He had a lordly offer - a place to stay that afforded space, comfort and soft companionship. A hustler's dream. However, there was a price for everything. There always was a price. Sprakie had taught him that, because Sprakie charged for the very intake of air. It was the price that Philip pondered - pondered, because it was veiled, negotiable even. Thomas was wonderful, but the refinement he exuded could become confining. Philip could adjust. How did Melville state it - turn idolater. Nice phrase. Philip smiled at the thought, but -

Honk. Brakes screeched.

"Watch where the hell you're goin'."

Philip had wandered into the trajectory of a yellow cab - right smack in the line of fire. Fortunately, the cabby's brake foot was as fast as his mouth. Philip drained to white and stepped back on the curb. The taxi sped passed, and then Philip flipped him the finger figuring that the hack was sufficiently distant to take issue.

"Who you flippin' off?" came a voice.

Philip, stunned, was confronted by a short chubby character, who looked like Danny DeVito's brother. He shook his fist at Philip.

"No one."

"Don't give me that crap. You're just askin' for trouble."

Philip shuffled. He didn't ask for this. "It was for the cab." Then his logic kicked in. "I tried to hail him, but the sucker just passed me by." He flipped his finger again in the direction of the cab.

"Likely story, kid. Just watch where you aim that thing or you'll loose your hand, if you know what I mean?"

Philip nodded. "Understood." As he crossed the street, the new weight of the book in his backpack became evident. What if one of these bozos hit him? What if they stole his backpack? Would they even know that he now carried golden pages? One thing he did know. This little gem would make a difference in his bank account. What bank account? He could finally open one. And Tee had mentioned credit. That might be the avenue to leverage a first edition rather than hoisting the mainsail on eBay and hope people liked inka . . . inkanabu-whatever.

As he rounded the corner of East 2nd Street, he had a glimmer of a plan. He would need to work it out with Thomas, but if somehow the book could get him enough credit to pay his own way, he'd feel a lot better about moving in with the author. Suddenly, he stopped. The Apartment building was fifty yards away, when it dawned on him that he might not need the Porn Nazi and all those torrid cyberspace voyeurs. His heart leaped - not with joy, because he had become sufficiently jaded to have job satisfaction, but by the prospects of doing something else. A scary prospect. Worthy of a heart leap.

Philip also had another sobering thought. Although the age gap with Tee didn't faze him, the sudden application of the office rule did. Philip wouldn't have thought twice about a writer's foible to hide his current work in progress from hungry eyes had not Jemmy's face peeked up from the news clipping. More than curiosity piqued. However, if this question was set aside unanswered because Philip was squeamish of the rule, he might as well stop here at Avenue A and forget the world of change that loomed before him.

"So," he mumbled, sniffing the sewage and gazing up at the apartment window, "it's uptown for me." He smiled, sighed and then proceeded to close the gap

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How about a murder mystery without mahyem. My favorite child - still, *Turning Idolater*.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays to my faithful readers from Philp Flaxen and Thomas Dye.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still my favorite child. If you like my other work, you'll love this one.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of all my books, this one had my favorite scene with my favorite characters. I won;t spoil it for you. BTW, this one has been flying off the shelf.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dickens meets Melville in E.C. Pattersonland.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to _*Turning Idolater*_:

It was a small tub in a tiny bathroom, but it served Philip Flaxen well as he prepared. All craftsmen attend to the maintenance and condition of their tools. Chefs hone knives. Hacks change cab-oil on a schedule. Writers look to their quills; and painters care for their horsehairs and camels. Diggers sharpen pickaxes and none but a preacher can fill the fount with consecrated drink. Thus, it was with Philip Flaxen as he plunged his hands between his legs lathering the tool of his trade and, although changing the oil might be less scintillating, the honing of this particular tool gave Master Flaxen pleasure beyond measure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have stated the Dickensian and Mevillian influences on me for writing this, my favorite child. However, there's another author at hand also — O'Neill.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*Turning Idolater*_ was ten years in the making through several manuscripts and a play. Like many of my novels, I penned it as a play first to get the proper structural feel and dialog flow. _*Idolater * _ was born from an idea to create a young Oliver Twistian character in the Internet Age, with a heavy doss of Melville to give it a loftier feel. Such ideas never work alone. They are just tinder to be mauled in the dead of night, and this one, which ultimately reigns as my favorite child, followed suit. I was quite comfortable depicting gay life in New York City. I am a native New Yorker and welcomed writing something set there. Most of my works are not set in New York, although they all have a New York feel, even when set in the depths of 12th Century China. I developed the main relationships - the May to December love affair between Philip and Thomas (TDYE), and was satisfied that it formed a firm basis for an interesting romance. To get the true feel of internet on-line strip chats, I did a heap of first hand research, one of my more interesting pursuits - homework without index cards. The young stripper lad who lent physical form to Philip Flaxen was personable and enlightening (and French Canadian).

The true test of any work that I develop is the characterizations. _*Turning Idolater * _ is no exception, but is exceptional in that, once the characters came to life in the artistic realm authors call THE ZONE, they shaped the work, the tone, the action and the direction. Characters like Sprakie and Flo, although based in part on people I know, grew so life-like in my imagination that they haunt me still. The recruitment of Mr. O'Neill's material for the Provincetown scenes formed a perfect triangulation with Dickens and Melville. The murder mystery, the social scene and the personification of nature, however, all fell by the wayside in the shadow of the deep emotional attachment formed between the two protagonists. Although I had written a play on the subject, by the time I was finishing the draft manuscript of the final work, Philip and Thomas had taken over their own development and resolution. I only guided them with the occasional coda phrase - the rounding out to help them linger in my reader's heart.

If I never pen another word (highly unlikely), I think my life as an author has been satisfied with _*Turning Idolater*_. I am delighted that the reading public and the critics have received it as a gift from my imagination and a testament to my authoring style that writing a novel is a triumvirate between an author, his characters and his reader's imagination. I have many children in my canon, and all have a special place, but _*Turning Idolater * _ is my reward for pursuing my life long goal to leave a legacy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a vaelntine's day card if ever there was one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an exerpt from _*Turning Idolater*_

Philip spied Ahab in the mirror, the little Teddy bear propped on a pillow sea. It had been an eventful week - a week without comparison in Philip's life. He winked at the cute peg-legged ursine mariner, and then stepped back for a full glance of his own fashion picture. He was head to toe different. His new hairdo cropped short a la Brad Pitt befitted the tan three-buttoned double-breasted suit. The tie, which he didn't know how to knot, draped over his open collar like a thin prayer shawl. He had creases in his pant. Pants. He couldn't remember wearing anything better than cheap jeans or hand-me-down shorts. He puckered and blew himself a kiss. It had been an astonishing week.

Tee had given Philip the grand tour of the best haberdasheries on Fifth Avenue, and although Philip had never pictured himself in such finery, Thomas helped with the selection, from cashmere sweaters (for the autumn), some sportswear (for those every day encounters), beach wear (for . . . well, for the beach, particularly Provincetown, where they would be taking what Tee called The Annual Pilgrimage) and, of course, dinner wear (for the theater and parties, like the one that was about to unfurl in the Dye flat). Thomas introduced Philip to a variety of different cuisines, some of which Philip thought would be a one-time tasting. Eating the Injerian tablecloth at an Ethiopian restaurant was harsh despite the fun monkey-fur seating.

There was business also. Florian presented them with a contract in the form of a credit loan. It mystified Philip, who had never even had a credit card. Now he had a collateralized loan and a bank account. In fact, he called Sprakie to announce that the rent check was in the mail. Sprakie seemed to have gotten over Philip's departure and minimized the Porn Nazi's reaction. In fact, Kurt was glad to replace him, or so Sprakie said. That bothered Philip. He had performed well at manluv.com despite the occasional tardiness . . . hell, lateness, but he more than made up for that. Philip wondered whether Asspounder and Papuppy missed him. Such thoughts were bound to occur in the wake of Sprakie's no big deal, hon comments.

"Tee is throwing me a party," Philip said.

"Well, isn't that special," Sprakie twittered over the cell. "Will he be serving the Sarsaparilla? Did he hire a clown?"

"You never give it a rest. And here I was going to invite you."

"Moi. You were going to invite moi? Won't the old man object?"

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The scene at Cleopatra's Needle in _*Turning Idolater * _ is just a hairsbreath from the scene in the Temple fo Dendur in _*The People's Treasure*_. World apart and yet so near.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny to think that I've probably sold more copies of this book than Melville did of his in his lifetime.   Of course, all bets are off after 1922, when Moby Dick became a best seller.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Internet age meets a nineteenth century soul in this, my favorite work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Besides the many life ways explored in the book, we also get a glimpse at the art of restoring books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The soul is a furnace that we use shine our way among our fellow creatures.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an Excerpt from Turning Idolater

Philip spied Ahab in the mirror, the little Teddy bear propped on a pillow sea. It had been an eventful week — a week without comparison in Philip’s life. He winked at the cute peg-legged ursine mariner, and then stepped back for a full glance of his own fashion picture. He was head to toe different. His new hairdo cropped short a la Brad Pitt befitted the tan three-buttoned double-breasted suit. The tie, which he didn’t know how to knot, draped over his open collar like a thin prayer shawl. He had creases in his pant. Pants. He couldn’t remember wearing anything better than cheap jeans or hand-me-down shorts. He puckered and blew himself a kiss. It had been an astonishing week.

Tee had given Philip the grand tour of the best haberdasheries on Fifth Avenue, and although Philip had never pictured himself in such finery, Thomas helped with the selection, from cashmere sweaters (for the autumn), some sportswear (for those every day encounters), beach wear (for . . . well, for the beach, particularly Provincetown, where they would be taking what Tee called The Annual Pilgrimage) and, of course, dinner wear (for the theater and parties, like the one that was about to unfurl in the Dye flat). Thomas introduced Philip to a variety of different cuisines, some of which Philip thought would be a one-time tasting. Eating the Injerian tablecloth at an Ethiopian restaurant was harsh despite the fun monkey-fur seating. 

There was business also. Florian presented them with a contract in the form of a credit loan. It mystified Philip, who had never even had a credit card. Now he had a collateralized loan and a bank account. In fact, he called Sprakie to announce that the rent check was in the mail. Sprakie seemed to have gotten over Philip’s departure and minimized the Porn Nazi’s reaction. In fact, Kurt was glad to replace him, or so Sprakie said. That bothered Philip. He had performed well at manluv.com despite the occasional tardiness . . . hell, lateness, but he more than made up for that. Philip wondered whether Asspounder and Papuppy missed him. Such thoughts were bound to occur in the wake of Sprakie’s no big deal, hon comments. 

“Tee is throwing me a party,” Philip said.

“Well, isn’t that special,” Sprakie twittered over the cell. “Will he be serving the Sarsaparilla? Did he hire a clown?”

“You never give it a rest. And here I was going to invite you.”

“Moi. You were going to invite moi? Won’t the old man object?”


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The real life on-line internet model that inspired me to create Philip Flaxen asked his clients to help him design his tattoo. He was saving up his tip money to get it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am overwhelmed by the favorable response to this book. Thanl you fatihful readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're tired of the same old formulas, here's one that breaks the mold.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from the author of No Irish Need Apply, Surviving an American Gulag and The Jade Owl
TURNING IDOLATER -  Edward C. Patterson
260 pages 

Young Philip Flaxen has been turned out by his father and has been taken in by a street hustler, who has taught him the ropes of survival on the tough New York City streets. Philip, however, has a touch of class, and is fascinated by Melville’s Moby Dick, an old copy which he received as payment from a trick. Philip meets an older man on-line, an author, who changes his life and means. Turning Idolater is the story of the great awakening of an otherwise lost soul on a backdrop of murder and old sea-faring tales seeped in compromise. It’s a journey from the seedy side through the needy side to a world of broken promises healed with hope.

"Turning Idolator is filled with excitement, strippers, murders, books, romance ~ what more can we ask for? There is so much emotion in these pages, it made me laugh, made me sniff and at some points take short walks around my desk. This is a book that pulls you in." - Rainbow Reviews

Here's an excerpt from Turning Idolater:

Philip spied Ahab in the mirror, the little Teddy bear propped on a pillow sea. It had been an eventful week — a week without comparison in Philip’s life. He winked at the cute peg-legged ursine mariner, and then stepped back for a full glance of his own fashion picture. He was head to toe different. His new hairdo cropped short a la Brad Pitt befitted the tan three-buttoned double-breasted suit. The tie, which he didn’t know how to knot, draped over his open collar like a thin prayer shawl. He had creases in his pant. Pants. He couldn’t remember wearing anything better than cheap jeans or hand-me-down shorts. He puckered and blew himself a kiss. It had been an astonishing week.

Tee had given Philip the grand tour of the best haberdasheries on Fifth Avenue, and although Philip had never pictured himself in such finery, Thomas helped with the selection, from cashmere sweaters (for the autumn), some sportswear (for those every day encounters), beach wear (for . . . well, for the beach, particularly Provincetown, where they would be taking what Tee called The Annual Pilgrimage) and, of course, dinner wear (for the theater and parties, like the one that was about to unfurl in the Dye flat). Thomas introduced Philip to a variety of different cuisines, some of which Philip thought would be a one-time tasting. Eating the Injerian tablecloth at an Ethiopian restaurant was harsh despite the fun monkey-fur seating. 

There was business also. Florian presented them with a contract in the form of a credit loan. It mystified Philip, who had never even had a credit card. Now he had a collateralized loan and a bank account. In fact, he called Sprakie to announce that the rent check was in the mail. Sprakie seemed to have gotten over Philip’s departure and minimized the Porn Nazi’s reaction. In fact, Kurt was glad to replace him, or so Sprakie said. That bothered Philip. He had performed well at manluv.com despite the occasional tardiness . . . hell, lateness, but he more than made up for that. Philip wondered whether Asspounder and Papuppy missed him. Such thoughts were bound to occur in the wake of Sprakie’s no big deal, hon comments. 

“Tee is throwing me a party,” Philip said.

“Well, isn’t that special,” Sprakie twittered over the cell. “Will he be serving the Sarsaparilla? Did he hire a clown?”

“You never give it a rest. And here I was going to invite you.”

“Moi. You were going to invite moi? Won’t the old man object?”

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life can be difficult when you're young and abandonned on the streets of New York City, especially if your only talent is your smile and ability to flirt with men on-line. This is Philip Flaxen's dilemma - although he gets by with a little help from his friends and manages to attract some better heeled acquaintances. My novel (my favorite, I must admit) _*Turning Idolater * _ tracks the domestic adventures of a young man who finds unexpected opportunities - a bankable book, an attractive middle aged patron and a shot at liberation. He soon learns, however, that the more you embrace the complex things in life, the more apt the path can dip into sorrow. Murder mysteries, summer rituals, passionate love and the art of book restoration sweep alongside this Whale of a Tale. A great summer read, I should say (at least my many reviewers say), but I'm biased . . . but are they? Come sample me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever been to Provincetown? Did you ever see the Queen at the White Sail in the morning when the coffe's hot and the so are the men? If not, skip along down Commerical Street and take a peek.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Be threr when the Rachel comes in.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Philip Flaxen knew how to fend for himself, but was that enough? Or does fending for oneself contain the seeds of unhappiness?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A litttle omance, a little Mystery, some Dickens and the White Whale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come read with Jim Chambers at RedAdept's Reviews has to say about Turning Idolater

*http://redadeptreviews.com/turning-idolator-by-edward-c-patterson/#more-5707*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You talk about your beach reads - what could be better?

The line of sea and sky was broken by the crest of land that he could see when he pushed to the surface, his blowhole seeking the crisp ocean air. He winked at his mate as she swam just beneath him. He would be lashing through the waves toward the sky soon — a playful game for those small craft he spied nearby. He knew that on the prow the humans would wave to him and applaud. He kept his deep blue eye square along the rippling waters. He saw the distant tower that had been his key when in these waters. It pricked the cloudless sky like coral, only in the world of air and sails.

Blow it high so they could see him — a marker of the deep. Laughter churning to the reef. They were still distant, too far to lavish their praise. Still the spout would draw them nigh. It always had. Down through the layers of blacked blue, he felt the warmth of this sunless world, where the krill swam heedless into his maw. His mate turned about and over, her flippers stroking the waters, causing the current to feed them more — to stream the microcosm into their leviathan bulk. It was ever so offshore and in season that he and his mate should cleave the chalice of the sea and then break the cup’s edge into sunlight. 

He saw the prow nearing. It was time for a display of mastery — mastery of the deep. These small humans once thought they ruled the waves, but he knew better. He sang to his mate, and she answered the call. Together they broke the surface as surely as the land broke the line of sea and sky. The spout shot skyward — marker to mastery, barely missing the gulls that circled above the krill, singing a chorus in the spume as these two rang forth in a duet under heaven’s radiant light. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes and this one is also a part of the Summer Smashword sale and FREE for July. My pleasure - enjoy.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still on sale at Smashwords.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 4 of the Smashword summer FREE sale begins.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summer sale ends tomorrow.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a sample:

A brace of chattering couples stood sentry in the hallway, sipping their drinks, munching their caviar treats and occasionally adding their opinion into the current of discussion, which Philip guessed concerned the political state of the nation, but since it drifted in and out of various arts funding issues, budget cuts, the collapse of the trumpet section at the Philharmonic and the deplorable condition of the continual war between Amazon.com and Baker & Taylor, Philip hadn’t a notion what it was ultimately about. Even when his opinion was sought, he could do no more than nod and offer a broad, agreeable grin, heaven help us. 

“There’s the lad,” boomed a voice — a dramatic voice that caused Philip to spill his Cosmo. 

Thomas latched an arm onto a lanky man, who towered above the crowd. The man wore a red dinner jacket over a green satin shirt. A strange tasseled cap covered his baldpate, which Thomas explained later, was a fez — a prized possession and souvenir of a long-standing gig in Morocco. 

“Philip,” Thomas said. “May I introduce you to Lars Hamilton?” 

Philip shuffled his drink from left hand to right, extending a welcome. However, Mr. Hamilton, who probably expected a response more in line with The Lars Hamilton? brushed it aside. He scanned Philip from head to toe, and then assumed a studied pose.

“Yes, Thomas, he would do nicely.”

Philip suddenly recognized that this might be one of those opportunities that Thomas mentioned. Philip cocked his head to match Mr. Hamilton’s.

“He has no experience,” Thomas said, “but he certainly has the look.”

“He does have the look,” Lars said. “Turn around, my dear lad.” His voice resonated above the sizzling conversations, trumping Philip’s awareness. Philip slowly turned, and then felt embarrassed. Was he being sold on the auction block?

“Tee, is this necessary?”

Thomas clapped his hand on Philip’s shoulder. “Lars is the director of the Provincetown New Family Players, a prestigious acting troupe that tries out in P’Town and then generally circulates to other venues.”

“Acting?”

“Not just acting,” Lars said. He looked Philip square in the eye. “Premium theatrics. A fine repertoire from Shakespeare to Busch — we do it all. Fully draped in Elizabethan clo’ or stark naked on a balance beam — classical to eclectic, we are the full theater experience.”

“And you think I could act?” Philip asked. He had never considered this. The thought was too pregnant to consider now, but it was amusing and a far sight clearer than the state of the National Endowment at BAM, whatever that (flute) that was.

“I don’t know,” Lars said. He glanced at Thomas. “No experience, you say. But from the virginal thrust of tongue and hand comes the sweet hummingbird on the lea.”

Thomas winked. Philip now realized that Thomas had no inclination to have Philip captured by this thespian charlatan, offering him up as some evening entertainment. In fact, Philip spied Florian on the periphery grinning like a pinched cow, probably hoping that Philip would follow suit and become the fool. Philip would not oblige him.
“Indulge me,” Lars said. “Cast you eyes into the distance. To a point beyond that space. Over there.”

Philip looked in the direction of the balcony. “Like this?”

“Yes. Splendid. Now tilt your head up and say — Purty.”

“Purty?”

“Not perdy. Purty, with a twang. Imagine yourself on a farm at a distance point in time and looking to the skies, seeing the wonder of heaven in the cloud lands and you say . . .”
Philip twitched. He gazed out and up. “Purty?”

“Again.”

“Purty.”

“Purfect.”

Lars Hamilton nodded, satisfied with this sample audition. “We shall let you know.” He sauntered toward the waiters with an eye on either the crab cakes or another extemporaneous audition. “We shall let you . . .”

Flo snickered. “He never changes.”

“Well, you cannot rule these things out,” Thomas said.

Philip felt isolated. “What just happened?”

“Lars is an old fixture here,” Flo said. “He starred years ago in the stage version of Tapioca Times. Closed in three nights, but that’s another story. He still shows up at all of Tee’s parties. I should ask Miriam to remove him from the list. He hasn’t had a hit in years.”

“Then what’s all this purty (SUGAR) about?” Philip asked.

“O’Neill,” Thomas said. “He is directing a production of Desire Under the Elms at Provincetown and he has been casting for weeks.”

Philip shrugged.

Edward C. Patterson
author of Turning Idolater


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a time in everyone's life when they need to take charge and change. That's a time of great beauty and delicacy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

From the NYC subways to the beaches on Provincetown, this book is a ride a minute.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also an inspiration for this work, beyond Melville and Dickens, is Eugene O'Neill.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love will grow in all the best placss.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An excerpt - The Maine ****:

His furry paw tried to catch the gull, but these noisy creatures were smarter than they appeared. Just short of capture, the bird changed its course and flew toward the sea. What was an old Maine **** to do among the reeds and grasses? There was a mouse earlier that day — a pretty thing, too fragile to eat. It made for good sport, but hardly tasty. Not like the tins placed in the overgrown gardens by those nice ladies. There were always nice ladies in this town — ladies who lived with ladies, and they all loved the furry tribe that marauded through the high grasses and the tumbledown gardens. There was nothing to fear from these ladies. The men were not as friendly, but the ladies — oh, those ladies. They put the tins out with fine, moist fish and chicken. 
The only fear that lingered was who was king of the hill. There was once a fierce tabby, who reigned over all the tins. He would hiss at anything that came close to the pavement or the garden margins — at least, until he had his fill. But he was gone now. Died of old age, his teeth falling out one by one. Now the Maine **** ruled. They all knew it. They all prowled through the town, down the alleys, under the shadow of the great tower. Still, it was acknowledged that the ladies who lived with ladies loved the Maine **** best. The tins glittered in the morning sun, the aromas enticing all, but no one ate until the Maine **** did.

So the mouse was just a plaything, as was the bird. He wouldn’t have eaten the bird if he had brought it down. He would have just pounced on it and left it half-alive, prey to lizards and snakes. Still, it would have been nice to have such a toy on such a fine day. He sounded off, at an annoyed pitch that let the undergrowth know that he was tired of prowling — that he was about to emerge onto the street and trot up the hill to his favorite lady who lived with a lady. She would have a nice, late treat for him, and then brush his fur through her spindly fingers. 

He thought long about coming out into the daylight, but when he finally made up his mind, he leaped onto the street and past the great gray porch that was always there. At the top was a mass of red fur and teeth that raised its head and growled. It was more a greeting than aggression. The Maine **** arched his back and returned the compliment, and then scurried across the street toward his heavenly treat.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like something that defies genre, this is the one for you. (Yep, no vampires, wizards, hard-boiled detectives or paranormal peregrination).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater does not come from a cookie cutter, so if you're interested in something different, this is yur read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A blending of two cultures meet on the deck of the Pequod.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Autumn in New York - it's a nice setting for the end of this thriller romance.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater began life a simple romance (May to December), but then got a jog from Melville and Christie and a good dollop of Dickens before becming the work it is now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Thriller Romance of a Different Kind


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of all my children, this one's my favorite.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want romance, mystery and the spice on New York and Cape Cod, this is the shop for it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A love story for the computer age

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come walk the gauntlet at Provincetown.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Every young man must go to sea in order to see wat there is to see.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A romance for the Internet age.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I keep returning to this work as my favorite. It's a pampered work, to be sure, but pampered without spoiling.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Few novels write themselves, but this one did. The characters took it upon themselves to steer their own course. I feel absolutely embarassed to take credit for happenings with the ZONE that yielded this — my favorite child.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my work which studies the anatomy of love in all its painful splendor.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love is like a ship at sea that braves the waves to reach its port. How glorious is love when in harbor.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The title of this work is taken from Herman Melville's _Moby Dick _ (a strong current within the work), where Ismael muses in bed with Quequeg think of the native religion and that he (Ismael) will need to turn idolater to accept Quequeg's ways.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Philip Flaxen loves Thomas Dye, and they both love Moby Dick. (What's there not to love). All this, and a murder mystery too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When the Tide Ebbs, Love Still Abides.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Loving truly, means loving independantly.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what reviewers readers say about Turning Idolater

"Turning Idolater is a wonderful interweaving of Melville and Patterson. And just when you think that Patterson left Melville somewhere moored at a dry dock, he brings him right back, and pulls you along into his roiling sea of words." - Irma Fritz

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind!" - Esmerelda Luv

"The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read!" - Sybil at Rainbow Reviews

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austin novel." - Todd Fonseca, review at TMBOA.com

"Edward Patterson has created a cast of uniquely engaging characters, each one, on a quest to further improve and enhance their lives." - Timothy Mulder

"The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book!" - Lila Pinord

"The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words." - L. C. Evans

"Edward Patterson has a great knack of portraying emotion in the scene and characters. As a writer I feel I've been taught a lesson by reading this book. I found myself rereading passages in order to grasp his technique." Jenna Anderseon

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard." Sharon Cathcart

"Now, I am a certified fan of Mr. Patterson and I will rush to buy his other books. I highly recommend this book to everyone. It is a good read, and one I could not put down until I read every sentence of every page from beginning to end." - Michael Phelps

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Love Story for the Internet Age

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A tale of New York from someone who has seen its seedyside.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A unique view at the underside of life from the overside f it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"Turning Idolater is a wonderful interweaving of Melville and Patterson. And just when you think that Patterson left Melville somewhere moored at a dry dock, he brings him right back, and pulls you along into his roiling sea of words." - Irma Fritz

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind!" - Esmerelda Luv

"The plot is so charmingly good plus the mystery will keep you on the edge of the seat, so go read!" - Sybil at Rainbow Reviews

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austin novel." - Todd Fonseca, review at TMBOA.com

"Edward Patterson has created a cast of uniquely engaging characters, each one, on a quest to further improve and enhance their lives." - Timothy Mulder

"The who-dunnit that winds its way throughout the story is captivating, and we never know who the culprit is until the very end. There's never a dull moment in this book!" - Lila Pinord

"The writing is wonderful and the characters very real. I loved the way references to Melville's masterpiece, Moby Dick, were referenced throughout the book. Mr. Patterson has a great talent and a masterful way with words." - L. C. Evans

"Edward Patterson has a great knack of portraying emotion in the scene and characters. As a writer I feel I've been taught a lesson by reading this book. I found myself rereading passages in order to grasp his technique." Jenna Anderseon

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard." Sharon Cathcart

"Now, I am a certified fan of Mr. Patterson and I will rush to buy his other books. I highly recommend this book to everyone. It is a good read, and one I could not put down until I read every sentence of every page from beginning to end." - Michael Phelps


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On sale for $ .99 (in honor of Gay Pride Month)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Perfect beach and vacation reading. And staycations too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summertime, and the reading is easy.
Fish are jumpin'
And the novels is fine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Ultimate Summer Read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That I have an affinity for Charles Dickens as well as Herman Melville will be evident in this work - my favorite child.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is still my favorite child and it warms me to see it reveived so well. Thank you, readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The spirit displayed by the protagonist in this work is something exercised on city streets daily.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Never underestimate the youngest heart. It may know absolutely what age and experience find unsure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A whale of a tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

W all live in a Yellow Submarine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love never takes a holiday.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Big thank you to me many readers for supporting this novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a nice 5-star review on Smashwords:

Review by: technological on Sep. 30, 2012 :      
This was the first book by Edward Patterson I've read, but if it's anything to go by there will be more. His use of language is eloquent and elegant, the best I've seen on smashwords so far. Characters are very well rounded, believable and well written. The murder mystery emerging as the romance unfolds kept me guessing until the end when the main character himself realised the truth...

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Four novels - the cornerstones of my work.

Surviving an American Gulag
Turning Idolater
Look Away Silence
The Road the Grafenwöhr

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Try to remember this May to December romance.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not all Motherless Children are Orphans

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Shunned by a family, why make your own . . . it's a biblioaccousitcal thing.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm celebrating 5 years as an Indie Author - November 18, 2007 to date. And in a countdown to 18,000 sales.

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A whale of a tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Author's Favorite Child -  we all have one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A perfect Holiday read for new kindles and old, Fires HD and all eReaders.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holiday to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy New Year to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Philip Flaxen Seeks Social Mobility and Love

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Down and out in Gay New York and other places.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New York is the place to be when you're drifting, young and alone.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of snow, I hope everyone is safe and sound and warm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

True story. I had to buy the web name for the heroes on-line persona to protect my brand.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You talk about coming to age..

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tough and tendre, the protagonist of this work will capture heart - I guarentee it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have yu ever used a first edition book to finance your . . . new life?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life doesn;t come with instructions, but when the book is lost, you make it up as you go.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When an on-line stripper falls in love with his ysterious client, things happen . . . and thereby hangs a whale of a tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thrown Out on the Street, A Young Man Does what he needs to Do

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"Jesus, Marie, you're gonna love this book."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New York and Provincetown hold no secrets for the hustler.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Mysteries of the Heart are the Only Mysteries 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When a male stripper turns bookworm, all sorts of mayhem can occur.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A different kind of whodunnit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An eclectic mix of mytery, romance, book-binding and great wgite whales.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from Tunring Idolater Part II; In the Hammocks

Old Charlotte
1
The line of sea and sky was broken by the crest of land that he could see when he pushed to the surface, his blowhole seeking the crisp ocean air. He winked at his mate as she swam just beneath him. He would be lashing through the waves toward the sky soon — a playful game for those small craft he spied nearby. He knew that on the prow the humans would wave to him and applaud. He kept his deep blue eye square along the rippling waters. He saw the distant tower that had been his key when in these waters. It pricked the cloudless sky like coral, only in the world of air and sails.
Blow it high so they could see him — a marker of the deep. Laughter churning to the reef. They were still distant, too far to lavish their praise. Still the spout would draw them nigh. It always had. Down through the layers of blacked blue, he felt the warmth of this sunless world, where the krill swam heedless into his maw. His mate turned about and over, her flippers stroking the waters, causing the current to feed them more — to stream the microcosm into their leviathan bulk. It was ever so offshore and in season that he and his mate should cleave the chalice of the sea and then break the cup’s edge into sunlight. 
He saw the prow nearing. It was time for a display of mastery — mastery of the deep. These small humans once thought they ruled the waves, but he knew better. He sang to his mate, and she answered the call. Together they broke the surface as surely as the land broke the line of sea and sky. The spout shot skyward — marker to mastery, barely missing the gulls that circled above the krill, singing a chorus in the spume as these two rang forth in a duet under heaven’s radiant light. 
2
In flight, the spray clipped her wings. She had the best view of sea and land, but the krill was difficult today, beneath the great jaws; muted in the currents. Therefore, she soared away from her sisters as they yapped above the approaching prow. The dunes held more promise. She smelled the distant clam beds at the land’s crest. Better promise today.
She hovered above the wave, as still as a moth, the sea breeze wafting her to and fro in stolid motion. Her children were near, still craving krill, but she knew better. She was seasoned on these shores. She cawed and her striplings peeled away from the white fluttering squall joining her in obedience. Then, up and back to shore — back to the docklands and the bricklands, where the pigeons reigned. 
She scoured the grounds from the heights above the tower. The sleek brick candle was home to nests, but not hers. Still the currents favored her, bent in the gale and funneled to the East End, where the dunes harbored crabs and lizards, and the clam beds held great promise. So around the tower she flew, her brood in tow, catching the land gale that spun them over the marvels of the town. Over the roofs and slope of taverns and alehouses. Below were the human trade — good stews, these, for their waste management, but until the day stalked higher in the sky, she would need to invade the froglands and the turtlelands. 
There, where the houses dropped away and the humans competed with faux birds with rag tails and long strings — there, where the sand beveled to the grasslands and the sea kissed sharply along the narrow strand — there, the clams winked down under. She cawed and hovered before the dive. Then, as swift as a stone from the heights, she dove and caught the seductive meal in her beak. The weight of it felt good and promised much. She heard her children splash behind her in the waves. She soared toward the jetty, and then dropped her cargo, racing it to the rocks, where it shattered, the morsel within snapped up into her jaws, peppery with a touch of brine. Another dive was in order.
She looped to the heavens gathering momentum over the cattails and the shore grass, where she spied a waiting paw in the vines. That was to be avoided, and she did, signaling her children to pass high over the dunes, because the witches and warlocks were loose within the shrubbery.
3
His furry paw tried to catch the gull, but these noisy creatures were smarter than they appeared. Just short of capture, the bird changed its course and flew toward the sea. What was an old Maine **** to do among the reeds and grasses? There was a mouse earlier that day — a pretty thing, too fragile to eat. It made for good sport, but hardly tasty. Not like the tins placed in the overgrown gardens by those nice ladies. There were always nice ladies in this town — ladies who lived with ladies, and they all loved the furry tribe that marauded through the high grasses and the tumbledown gardens. There was nothing to fear from these ladies. The men were not as friendly, but the ladies — oh, those ladies. They put the tins out with fine, moist fish and chicken. 
The only fear that lingered was who was king of the hill. There was once a fierce tabby, who reigned over all the tins. He would hiss at anything that came close to the pavement or the garden margins — at least, until he had his fill. But he was gone now. Died of old age, his teeth falling out one by one. Now the Maine **** ruled. They all knew it. They all prowled through the town, down the alleys, under the shadow of the great tower. Still, it was acknowledged that the ladies who lived with ladies loved the Maine **** best. The tins glittered in the morning sun, the aromas enticing all, but no one ate until the Maine **** did.
So the mouse was just a plaything, as was the bird. He wouldn’t have eaten the bird if he had brought it down. He would have just pounced on it and left it half-alive, prey to the lizards and the snakes. Still it would have been nice to have such a toy on such a fine day. He sounded off, at an annoyed pitch that let the undergrowth know that he was tired of prowling — that he was about to emerge onto the street and trot up the hill to his favorite lady who lived with a lady. She would have a nice, late treat for him, and then brush his fur through her spindly fingers. 
He thought long about coming out into the daylight, but when he finally made up his mind, he leaped onto the street and past the great gray porch that was always there. At the top was a mass of red fur and teeth that raised its head and growled. It was more a greeting than aggression. The Maine **** arched his back and returned the compliment, and then scurried across the street toward his heavenly treat.
4
The furry head returned to its rest. It was an old head — nay, an ancient head, with sad, blind eyes and fading scent. He waited for the sun to arch across the gables and warm him as it had for these score and a quarter years. He had lumbered to the narrow strand, barked at the birds and looked out to sea. Now he was tired, such exercise overcoming his arthritic legs. He could scarcely climbed up the stairs to the porch, his spine degenerated by degrees. Once there, he would wait for the sun, interrupted only by a passing cat. Even the flies left Old Charlotte unmolested.
His owner, a gentleman who lived with a gentleman, called him Old Charlotte. Despite the fact that, unlike his owner, he had fathered five litters, the good couple that oversaw his care and feeding insisted that he was their girl, and lavished ever so many hugs and kisses on him. He took it in stride for the nice bowl of senior dog chow they provided. Besides, they supplied a variety of friendly pats and prods. The porch was evidently a place where the gentlemen owners entertained many guests who came to this town to enjoy that sun that peeped beyond the gable. They trod over the wooden porch and frolicked on the swing. They were a silly lot to Old Charlotte, but he ignored them for the chance of getting a caress, which always came. Everyone loved Old Charlotte. In fact, Old Charlotte came to regard the porch as his own private place in the shade and sun, the many visitors coming to pay him homage. So be it.
Now there came another soft hand running fingers through the fine red coat and croaking Old Charlotte. Good Old Charlotte. This one sat on the top stair and hugged him. The hand was most talkative, but the hum of his voice was interesting, lulling Old Charlotte to sleep. It was a fine day in this town, with the whales to sea, the birds to air, the cat in the fiddle and, on the porch of the Pink Swallow Inn, Old Charlotte lulled by a visitor’s voice and hand. Such was the rhythm of life in the hammocks in Provincetown.
5
“Jesus Marie,” Sprakie murmured as his combed his hand through Old Charlotte’s coat. He watched the old queens emerge onto the porch of The White Swan, the elite hotel across Commercial Street. “The oasis is open. It’s time to water to old crows.”
Sprakie had managed to hitch onto Philip’s star and come to Provincetown. He wasn’t working at manluv.com, because its license was still suspended, and although he had some pokers in the fire, Max Gold’s death had shaken him to the core. Philip had found Sprakie deeply enscounced in his apartment on Avenue A, under the covers of his grand boudoir. He refused to emerge for anyone, but Philip managed to coax him to dinner with Thomas — The Gujerati Rose. However, Robert was changed. He was quiet and withdrawn, so much so that Thomas took pity on him. You might be a pain in the ass, Sprakie, Thomas reckoned, but without your snide repartee, I doubt the world could still orbit the sun. So Thomas invited Sprakie on the Annual Pilgrimage. 
Sprakie came back to life — went on interviews, did a few quick tricks and even managed a photo op on boyfun.com. However, it was the promise of a wild time at P’Town that kept him in ever-higher spirits. He had always wanted to be in P’Town with . . . with Philip. He had this notion of dancing every night in every club with his protégé. So when they arrived in the great Cape Cod resort (Florian Townsend in tow), Sprakie had an agenda set — an agenda that frittered to the dunes within a day.
Philip liked to party — to dance, to watch the men and even to touch, but he was on Thomas’ schedule, which called for long morning walks on the beach, kite flying in the dunes, luxuriant hours in bed, small talk from the hammocks, evenings at the theater and the incessant parade through the town’s main street — shopping, shopping, shopping. There was the town hall museum and the heritage cemetery. There were strolls to the coast guard station and scaling the Pilgrim’s tower looking out to sea. Comparison shopping for the best lobster deal for the evening meal was routine. Voyeurism at the naked volleyball court on the far beach was a must. Where this left Sprakie, he couldn’t tell and the others didn’t seem to care. He was always invited along, but he wanted to boogie at The Atlantic House and frolic at the daily Tea Dance at The Boatslip. Now Sprakie was reduced to waiting and watching the old queens on the porch of The White Swan, while Thomas and Philip were off watching whales.
Sprakie hugged Old Charlotte, kissing the dog’s silky head. 
“Watch this, pooch.” He stood and waved at the gathering across the street. Since he was wearing something short of a thong, the tools of the trade in evidence, the old poofs at their oasis waved back, careening over the railing to get a better look.
“Kiss this,” Sprakie mumbled as he wiggled his ass, and then did a hootchy-kootchy dance. He laughed, because he knew that he had pacemakers racing and sugar levels soaring. He caught the attention of a parade of strollers, who strutted down Commercial Street, their abs glistening in the sun. They whistled.
“Yes, sir,” Sprakie called, blowing them a kiss. He spied the hairdresser from the salon across the street emerge, shading his eyes. 
“If you can’t show it off, it ain’t worth showing,” Sprakie shouted. The hairdresser applauded and began his own dance. The old queens were falling over themselves, the drinks spilling on designer shorts. Three Coast Guardsmen passed by. Sprakie stopped his dance, smacking his lips.
“I always love a man in uniform, you hunks.”
They ignored him. Sprakie hunkered down beside Old Charlotte, who stretched at his touch. “Jesus Marie. Don’t you believe for a minute that they’re all straight down at the East End. Why else do you think they got stationed in P’Town? I mean, how many straight bars are in this village.” He kissed the dog’s head. “There isn’t even a bar for the heterosexual ***-gawkers that come every Saturday to report home about those queers holding hands in public, would you believe it. Jesus Marie.”
As if on cue, a family of four strolled by. They stole glances at Sprakie, the dizzy old queens and the dancing barber. They were clearly sightseeing. Sprakie bounced to his feet, placing both hands on his hip.
“It fries my ass to be a museum piece for a batch of tourists who come for nothing except to see how the other ten-percent live.” The family accelerated. Sprakie shouted. “And you really don’t see what you could be seeing. I mean, when you go to the zoo, you see the mating habits of the lions. You should go on the Trollop tour though this town. You should see what goes on under the boardwalk. Jesus Marie.” 
Sprakie grinned — the old Sprakie, the one that always lurked in the dunes waiting for the occasional mouse. 
“Ladies and Gentleman,” he said, adopting a British accent, “on your right is the famous Boatslip Lounge, where the **** come and dance each afternoon and arrange for afterhour fucking. Then, I direct your attention to the left, where we have a prime example of the sexual proclivity of the modern hamosexual — in this case an average orghee of five men. I refer you to your tour book. Match the picktures to the appropriate sexuel act and you will soon see the importance of this life-style in keeping the population explosion in check. Videos are available at the trolley stop.” 
The family was gone. The queens at The White Swan could have been displayed at Madame Tusaud’s. The barber returned to his tonsorial duties. Sprakie had shocked the world, except Old Charlotte, who stretched again just as the sun peered past the gable.
“Quite a display,” came a sour voice from the hotel’s threshold.
Sprakie turned. “It’s you — creepyman.”
“Yes.” Flo fiddled with his fingers like a crab. “I thought you’d be out at the Tea Dance, or somewhere with your legs in the air and your soles parallel to the ceiling.”
“Been there. Done that. Besides, I’m waiting for Philip to go to the Tea Dance.”
“Fat chance of that,” Flo scowled. “Whale watching today and O’Neill tonight. You’re chances are slim.”
Sprakie stepped into Flo’s space with an I’m not afraid of you move. “So’s yours, creepyman. Your author squeeze is squeezing somebody else now.”
Flo’s nostrils flared, but Sprakie didn’t wait for the explosion. He would meet the whale watchers on the dock, and then work his persuasion from there. He trotted down The Pink Swallow’s stairs, stopping only to kiss Old Charlotte’s muzzle. He pointed back at Florian.
“Bite him. He’s a bad, bad man.”
Old Charlotte arose, his claws scratching the porch’s gray paint. He looked toward Mr. Townsend, who he could only see as a monochrome figure. Yawning, the oldest citizen of Provincetown retreated into the hotel parlor, relinquishing his beloved sun for a stretch of peace and quiet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE on Smashwords for the month of July. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163 use Coupon Code SW100 upon check out and enjoy.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com.

Turning Idolater
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Life can turn on the pages of a book or the rolling of the tide

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163*​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.

Fourteen 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon.com
**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 24th and 25th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 26th and 27th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY - November 1st at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 25th and 26th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 21st and 22nd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 20th & 21st at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 22nd and 23rd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*12 5-Stars out of 15 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Friday May 2nd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*12 5-Stars out of 15 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 7th & 8th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 10th & 11th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Already own it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 15th & 16th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*A Christmas Gift to All
Of my 26 Books, My Favorite Child
FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 25th & 26th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
FREE Today & Tomorrow September 24th & 25th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 20 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------

